# So, I am deploying in a month.



## Casen (Jul 14, 2011)

When I get back around beginning 2013, what is your speculation of the phone I will be to get.
Ie: I'm feeling I will be able to get a phone with a 4.8 inch 720p screen, quad core, 1.5gb ram. It will have 64gb internal memory (because as nice as the cloud is, it does NOT work in all the places the military works.) 
It will have a sd card slot, 3000mhz minimum battery, and will feature actual stereo speakers (on the back in landscape mode). I honestly do not care about the thinness, but hopefully around the same thickness as a Droid Charge.
A small Bezel on top and bottom, (for holding) and a minimal Bezel on the sides. The camera won't have more than 10mp, but will be better engineered to not suck ass. The FFC will be 5mp. 
Soft keys only on the screen, and there WILL be an actual camera button with 2 stages.
Bootloader will be un encrypted (because that's the problem).
Also, will be a Verizon device.

What are your hopes for an actual early 2013 device?

Sent from Eclipse 2.0 Droid Charge on Tapatalk.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

First things first come back safe and alive.


----------



## Casen (Jul 14, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> First things first come back safe and alive.


That is my plan, but I usually like to look more than one step ahead. Thank you for the thought though.

Sent from Eclipse 2.0 Droid Charge on Tapatalk.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

A device that can end wars (without death). Dream phone eh? Good luck.


----------



## MightyZeus (Mar 27, 2012)

A 5MP front facing camera? I would not hold my breath on that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Casen (Jul 14, 2011)

MightyZeus said:


> A 5MP front facing camera? I would not hold my breath on that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I don't think a measly 5mp ffc is too much to ask....
Sent from Eclipse 2.0 Droid Charge on Tapatalk.


----------

